# Hot glue guns.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to get a new Hot Glue Gun. I got one at H D. It is a two temperature gun

When do you High Temp?

When do you use Low Temp ?

JJ


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think it's mostly down to whether the heat will damage what you're gluing, and how easily it flows. I only ever use my wife's two-temp gun on hi, since I'm not gluing fabric. At high temp the glue flows better, too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Some things melt/distort with high heat...
JC


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

There's a couple types of glue, hot melt and cool melt. The hot melt glues are typically stronger.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I made to hold my New Hot Metal Glue Gun


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not use hot glue as the hot sun will soften the glue outdoors and the winter cold will make it loose the bond.
I stored a caboose in my unheated garage for 2 years and when I opened it all I had was pieces to glue and reassemble.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK so if you are not using Hot Glue to put things together then what are you using for Glue? Something other than Super Glue? Where do you get it.?

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

E6000, epoxy, TitebondIII, CA, plastic welders. 1st 4 at hardware, welders at hobby shops.
JC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone successfully used the stuff you use to glue PVC pipe together as a glue on their plastic projects.?

JJ


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't use PVC, but I have used ABS (black) on parts of my cars and locomotives, mostly Bachmann. I apply a tiny bit in an inconspicuous spot with a toothpick to see if it "melts" the plastic. Generally if the part is black hard plastic and unpainted I have success.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

When gluing plastic, the type of glue I use depends on the plastic... 

I've had great success with the UHU glue that comes with Piko/Pola buildings, it will even work to repair parts on LGB locos. It seems relatively strong, though I've bought some older, used-outdoors buildings where the joints have been weak. I attribute this to age and poor gluing, but nothing I've personally glued with this stuff has been outside over two years. You can buy this on-line, it's called UHU Plast.

For scratch building with polystyrene, I prefer plain old MEK--it wicks between pieces and is a solvent glue, but for me has been pretty well behaved (not messy, doesn't "over dissolve" pieces.) I've had problems with the Weld-On 16 being too aggressive. Generally, I use a pin-point application of superglue to stick the parts together and then use MEK for strength. MEK can soften/distort parts if you puddle it on them (ask me how I know  )

I've had fairly good luck with the Lock-tite gel adhesive for gluing together the CMS buildings, which are cast styrene. I think because of the thickness of the material, the "normal" glues haven't worked well for me. I also use this adhesive to glue together Hirst-Arts cast parts when building structures. Outdoor construction adhesive works for joining large pieces where the glue isn't in a visible spot (i.e. inside corners for strength)

For acrylic and other "unusual" plastics, I use specialty glues designed for the application.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used hot glue to aid in gluing pieces together. EXAMPLE: Gluing wall of building together. Spot of hot glue at top and bottom. Regular glue in middle. Stick together. Hot glue dries fast holding the walls together while other glue dries. Works on wood plastic or metal. I also use hotglue for gluing passengers in coaches. Not strength really require there.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To keep passengers in place in cars, I use a screw in the feet or in the butt if sitting.
Never fails!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I generally consider hot melt glues a temporary adhesive. Not meant for permanent bond especially outdoors.
The list of adhesives above is also my stable of products. For example, when bonding two things together with a glue that takes time to setup and parts may move, use a dab of hot glue to hold them while the "real" adhesive cures....

Jerry


----------

